
Ask HN: Is it worth it to work as a software engineer at a hedgefund? - taylormoon
Hi all,<p>I currently work at one of the large tech companies in the bay are and have received a very luxurious offer from an east coast hedgefund to be a software engineer. Both the problems and the offer are very tempting, but I&#x27;m worried about leaving my friends in California and the long hours.<p>Should I take the chance to get better and make money? How do I properly evaluate this?
======
soulbadguy
What s compensation Delta (normalized by the cost of living)? From experience
unless we are talking very big raise , the added happiness gain by your new
salary won't offset the stress of leaving your friends

